# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Minor fibro damage?

## samuel

G'day all,
can anyone  suggest a safe way to repair minor damage like drill holes or a small break (around 100mm diameter)  to fibro sheeting in a very old house which more than likely contains asbestos? There's a lot of the stuff in my place both exterior and interior. While I'm aware that its generally safe so long as its contained, I'd eventulally like to gut the place and get rid of it. I'm not in a financial or practical position to take that on just yet as the Mrs and I are expectig our first child in a few weeks.
I'd appreciate the piece of mind!
Cheers
Sam

----------


## Rod Dyson

Patch it the same as you would plasterboard. 
Cheers Rod

----------

